

Pornography Sites Will Be Allowed to Use .XXX Addresses - mhb
http://www.nytimes.com/2011/03/19/technology/19domain.html?hp

======
po
This is stupid. Why doesn't the ICANN just sell TLD's instead of domains? If
you're going to make a million TLD's why even bother with the domains at all?
The last thing I want in my root namespace is hard-coded categorical pigeon-
holeing information. The com/org/net/geograpical stuff was bad enough.

Just stop.

~~~
techsupporter
They're already planning to do just that: <http://www.icann.org/en/topics/new-
gtlds/comments-5-en.htm>

($185,000, with $5,000 down to apply.)

------
51Cards
Meh, I understand their intent behind it but honestly it's too little way too
late.

When Giuliani cleaned up NYC's Times Square (if I remember this correctly) he
enacted a law that said adult establishments had to be X meters from main
streets, etc. etc. Whatever the details were the net effect was he pushed them
all onto the back streets and immediately Times Square turned into Disney
Stores, etc.

For the XXX TLD to be successful the same thing would have to happen, existing
domains would have to be pushed to the internet's red light district. The
reason is that none of the existing 2 quintillion porn sites is going to
voluntarily change their domain and obliterate all their existing traffic.
Since there is no ruling body that can push them over there (let alone all the
debate over whether that would even be legal) the number of them that are
going to move by choice should be right around Zero.

Not such a bad idea, but really the new corral should have been build before
the wild cows escaped, spread out across the wild west, got comfortable, and
had several generations of offspring.

~~~
beaumartinez
Yes, but it now allows for a _plethora_ of new domains to be registered. Type
anything marginally sex-related and put _.com_ on the end and I assure you
it's already taken; new websites would either need very long or non-obvious
domain names.

Additionally, _.xxx_ reinforces the point of the site: _leather.xxx_ is pretty
obvious, n'est-ce pas?

~~~
wmf
The problem is that anyone who has foo.com has right of first refusal on
foo.xxx, so .xxx will mostly end up as a mirror of a subset of .com.

------
zaidf
I'd like to know _who else_ is planning on using .xxx?

~~~
JoachimSchipper
Someone mentioned e.g. ha.xxx last time this came up on HN. (That is,
yesterday, when ICANN actually made the decision.)

~~~
gloob
all-the-worlds-a-va.xxx

------
drallison
The .xxx TLD seems to be a mechanism to make the TLD operator a lot of money
and is not likely to improve the Internet. It's a protection racket: If your
businesses or organization is concerned your public face and image you will
need to own and operate the .xxx version of their domains names (and variants)
and probably hide behind the privacy feature of the domain name seller. If you
don't some evil person will put up a website with material you don't want to
be associated with your name. There may be come minimal legal recourse, but it
is costly.

How does <http://news.ycombinator.xxx> sound?

------
riobard
A quick question: why xxx usually means sex-related?

~~~
Nogwater
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Motion_Picture_Association_of_A...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Motion_Picture_Association_of_America_film_rating_system#X_is_replaced_by_NC-17)

------
jprobert
duh, isn't this the very reason why .XXX was formed? They want to segregate
porn from the rest of the web.

~~~
kjhghnjmk
Yes it's the other sense of "allowed"

ie porn sites will be "enabled" to create and use a new .xxx domain rather
than they will be "permitted" into it.

------
F00b4r
I realize this is offtopic a bit but there are quite a few HN postings on this
topic.

------
beedogs
s/Allowed/Required/

